# 2005 Pathfinder IPDM Fail! Nissan Is going to kill someone!



## rbass1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nissan! You need to recall this IPDM or someone is going to get killed. My IPDM went out while driving on the freeway. Engine stopped brakes wont work or power steering. Lucky I'm a strong enough to steer it to the side of the road. If this was my wife I think the out come would have been different. Had the Pathfinder towed to the dealership, and turned out to be the IPDM.
Nissan this is a serious issue which needs to be investigated before someone gets hurt.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

rbass1 said:


> Nissan! You need to recall this IPDM or someone is going to get killed. My IPDM went out while driving on the freeway. Engine stopped brakes wont work or power steering. Lucky I'm a strong enough to steer it to the side of the road. If this was my wife I think the out come would have been different. Had the Pathfinder towed to the dealership, and turned out to be the IPDM.
> Nissan this is a serious issue which needs to be investigated before someone gets hurt.


have you approached Nissan directly with this complaint?
what was their response?


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

To be fair, I believe every driver should know how to handle a vehicle in a situation where the engine stops or powered systems fail. My driver's license test never involved this, but in decent driving schools, they'll instruct you how do to this (usually by just turning the vehicle off and taking out the key). And if a vehicle is "too big" for your wife to handle, then maybe she shouldn't be driving it.

Your brakes still worked, they just weren't power brakes. You have to press quite hard on them, or use the hand brake, but they will still stop your vehicle. Same for your steering... it's hard to use since it's no longer power steering, but it works.

I haven't heard about this issue before in the R51 Pathfinders. If it's rare, then frankly, sucks to be you but I doubt Nissan will fix a vehicle that's over 5 years old on their dime. Now, if it becomes a safety recall, then you're laughing as they fix it for free.


----------



## QX4Mike (Oct 3, 2010)

Matt this may be true in most cases. My current vehicle is a 2k F350 PSD cc LB which is pretty much the biggest thing on the road (Pain to park and drive). I had it die on me the other day while going about 25. Their was no controlling it I am 6 foot 235lbs. While pushing the E brake to the floor did begin to slow it that was all I had. At 25 if I was to put it in park all that would do it tear up the transmission.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

MattyDK23 said:


> To be fair, I believe every driver should know how to handle a vehicle in a situation where the engine stops or powered systems fail. My driver's license test never involved this, but in decent driving schools, they'll instruct you how do to this (usually by just turning the vehicle off and taking out the key). And if a vehicle is "too big" for your wife to handle, then maybe she shouldn't be driving it. Your brakes still worked, they just weren't power brakes. You have to press quite hard on them, or use the hand brake, but they will still stop your vehicle. Same for your steering... it's hard to use since it's no longer power steering, but it works.


in a 2005 Pathfinder and many other, if not_ most_ modern vehicles, in order to "turn the vehicle off and take out the key", one would have to shift into park first
at that point, one will have probably ruined the transmission and possibly cause further hazard and loss of control by doing so, not to mention that it would necessitate removing one hand from the steering wheel at a _very_ awkward moment
to remove the key locks the steering also - now *there's* a loss of control
poor advice in this case IMO




MattyDK23 said:


> I haven't heard about this issue before in the R51 Pathfinders. If it's rare, then frankly, sucks to be you but I doubt Nissan will fix a vehicle that's over 5 years old on their dime. Now, if it becomes a safety recall, then you're laughing as they fix it for free.


unfortunately, not rare enough!
this is a fairly common problem not only with the Pathfinder, but with several other Nissan models also............


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

My fault, I believe the instructor turned the key to ACC, not OFF (if I could still edit my original post, I would, since that's a significant typo)... the vehicle was still in drive and I had control of everything. In either case, when I did it in driver's training in their vehicle, I had no power brakes or power steering, the car was in gear, and I was expected to avoid an obstacle and then stop within a set distance.

(Side note: You can also turn the key to off when in neutral. If we're being picky. But yeah, the steering will be locked in that case too.)

My point still stands. Drivers should know what to do in these emergency situations, and should also be able to do what's required. If you lose power steering or power brakes, you should know how to control you vehicle AND be able to do it. If you don't have enough force to use manual brakes, and the e-brake isn't working either, downshift and find a clearing. If there's no clearing and a collision is imminent, sideswipe something like a guard rail or a snowbank or anything to reduce your speed fast.


----------



## zxrodster (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pathfinder recall due to IPDM failure*

I have an '05 Pathfinder with the same problem. Tracked it down to the ECM relay inside the IPDM. Some folks have swapped it with the fog light relay as a temp fix to get them home. 

Check out NHTSA Campaign ID 10V517000, announced 10/28/2010. Seems like this issue plagues multiple Nissan models from '04 to '06.

BTW, I just received a recall letter from Nissan about a fuel level sensor issue. I've been fighting that one for a while too.

Check with your dealership service for the fix.

zxrodster.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Didn't you guys hear about the 2.1 million vehicle recall by Nissan? 

The issue you have now is more than likely related to it. You may be getting a recall letter for the stalling. 

From what I've read, they will only replace the relay, not the entire circuit board.

In Canada, the transmission cooler inside the radiator tank, has been given extended warranty. 8 year/130,000km. All related damaged caused by it will also be covered... new tranny?


----------



## tylast (Jan 17, 2005)

NPath, do you have any documentation or a link to the info about Nissan covering the Tranny Cooler issue? Think you can *reply here*?


----------

